# Homemade Tools >  Jigsaw Table

## Baijalashok

Hi,
I have mounted my Jigsaw inverted in a box and find this much more convenient to use while cutting small parts. I have also added a rip fence and a sledge for making 90 degree cuts. The complete build details are available on my blog at https://baijaldiy.blogspot.com




The Jigsaw Table has also been modelled on Sketchup and the same can be downloaded from my blog page

----------

blkadder (Jul 20, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Baijalashok! We've added your Jigsaw Table to our Woodworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Baijalashok's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Jigsaw Table
 by Baijalashok

tags:
table, jigsaw

----------

